# Armoire cabinet doors with a pocket kreg.



## hardwooddesignz (Jan 11, 2015)

I have been assigned a project for my Boss. He asked me to build a storage container for his 7' x 42" x 28" custom made Santa Claus. This was a challenge for my little shop. This is how much of the unit is built. The idea is to turn a custom made Armoire cabinet into a custom made storage unit. The doors are the next step.
I don't have access to a fancy tbsaw or a router table that would support raised door panel bits. I do everything with Harbor freight and I must admit their tools work for my needs. 
My thought is too take a 4" stile and rail, dado out the back of the frame to 3/8". Glue up panels that will fit into the dado, then using a pocket kreg jig facing the back side of the frame. I will then take the same frame, pocket hole it then glue the two sides that have the holes together. To finish it off I will add Home depot trim to the inside of the door panels and plagues or dental to the top of the crown. This cabinet is on wheels and weighs in around 200 lbs as it stands now. The black is removable cushions. The cutout are removable shelves. This is so they can be replaced with normal shelves when the Santa Claus is being used on display.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bill, sounds like a very solid construction with good proportions.


----------

